# Nature Walk



## Nomad (Apr 30, 2022)

Nature walk means walking in the wood, in the forest, or in national parks. Nature walks can help you in multiple ways, one, your body will be fit when you go for a nature walk regularly, two, the nature walk will boost your mental health, and three, your emotional health will improve. Have you tried going on nature walks as a therapy?


----------



## Butterfly88 (May 11, 2022)

Nature walks are great!  Yes, I have been on nature walks before.


----------

